# Release Notes for iCUE 4.28.174



## CORSAIR_Marcus (13. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier könnt ihr die aktuellen Release Notes von iCUE einsehen inkl. download.


*Version 4.28.174

Software Enhancements*


Resolved a display issue with Hardware Macro Delay Values exceeding 4095ms
Resolved the issue of a tutorial screen persisting when creating new action assignments or lighting effects
Resolved a rare issue with certain keyboard events stuck with On Press when a macro is activated
*HID Product Enhancements*


K70 MINI Wireless Page Up and Page Down are no longer swapped while iCUE is running
K57 RGB Wireless indicators will now properly work while iCUE is running
K100 Dial colors will no longer be incorrectly shown when all of the control wheel options are disabled
Resolved a rare issue with K70 MINI Wireless losing data when multiple profiles are saved to the Onboard Memory
Resolved an issue with fan speed control when users have a NEXUS connected with both Capellix Coolers and Commander Pro controllers
*DIY Product Enhancements*


Resolved an issue with Voyager A1600 losing its touchbar screen presets when restarting iCUE
Resolved an issue with Voyager A1600’s brightness controls for the touchbar
*Known Issues*


Users on any version of Windows N will encounter an issue with our audio driver that results in a white screen on iCUE startup. This is due to several dependencies in iCUE on certain libraries provided by Windows media. To resolve this temporarily while we work to resolve this issue, please install the media feature packlist from Microsoft: https://support.microsoft.com/topic...editions-c1c6fffa-d052-8338-7a79-a4bb980a700a
Users may experience an iCUE crash on wake-up from system sleep
Users of Armory Crate may find issues with CORSAIR RGB DRAM detection – we are actively investigating this issue but please try the following workarounds:
Restart the “Lighting Service” in Windows Services
Uninstall any previous version of iCUE and do a clean install of iCUE 4.28.174.
 We apologize for the inconvenience while we actively work on resolving these issues in a future update.


----------

